# Hygrophila cory....



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I got way too many bunches of hygrophila cory...I didnt realize they came in such big bunches! And unfrotunately I am very disapointed, 2 days after planted the leaves are turning black and slimy as well as shedding literally all over the aquarium...Im not even sure I should be running the filter? There ar so many leaves id give it another day or so before it clogs it up and ruins it. 
Anyone have this plant? How does it thrive for you? 

I added them, put in Flourish Root Tabs near to the plants and dosed with Flourish Excel. The light is 5000k 15 watts. 

Flourish Excel- 

My flourish excel says its "organic carbon for the planted aquarium"
"flourish excel is a source of bioavailable organic carbon. All plants require a source of carbon. This is typically obtained through co2 but may also be derived from simple organic compounds. Therefore one can derive a substantial benefit with the use of flourish excel either alone or in conjunction with co2 injection. Flourish excel has iron reducing properties which promote the ferrous state of iron (Fe+2) which is more easily utilized by plants than ferric iron (Fe+3). Contains no phosphate or nitrate."

My flourish root tabs say -

"designed to be inserted in gravel of a freshwater planted aquarium to provide a source of important plant nutrients. Insert one tab in the gravel every 4-6 inches radius. Tabs should be replaced every three to four months. 
%'s
total nitrogen...0.28
Phosphate...0.17
soluble potash...0.16
calcium...14.9
Magnesium...0.06
sulfur...12.2
boron...0.029
chlorine...0.55
cobalt...0.001
copper...0.001
Iron...2.2
Manganese...0.23
molybdenum...0.0009
sodium...0.14
zinc...0.0024

derived from potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, copper sulfate, magnesium chloride, ferrous gluconate, cobalt sulfate, magnesium sulfate, managanese sulfate, boric acid, sodium molybdate, zinc sulfate, protien hydrolysates.

Do I need to dose something else along with the root tabs and excel? The unfortunate part is, they dont sell good plant care products local, ill have to order, its the weekend and my plants will probably be dead by the the time I get any products in. 

Deffinitely lost money with this plant. 

Lol also, Ive been reading that this plant may shed lower leaves after replanting, this might sound silly, but could I strip all lower leaves off the plant, leaving just the tops...would the leaves regrow? in an sumberged fashion??


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

sounds like you have a plant that was grown emerged and it is going through the "melt" phase of becoming aquatic again.

hopefully atleast 2 leaves survive the melt to keep it going

possibly raise it to where a few sets are outta the water to allow it to make new ones below it


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

pretty much what arch said....

most plants in nurseries are grown emersed because they're easier to maintain and keep track of. when you submerge them, they start to undergo a transformation. they adapt to being completely under water....give them a few weeks.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Keep the filter going- get a little sponge to go over the intake. The gunk will stick to that and you can clean it off, it will stay out of the main filter so you still get the benefits 

Pull as much of the big gunk out of your tank with your hands several times a day and that will also help.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

On a side note, I don't buy very many plants when i order them. You'll never know if it'll just melt and die...unless you really know how much you need and know that it'll work in the tank you're putting it in. You can save yourself a mess of money just by being patient and waiting for your plants to propagate by themselves.

I bought an order of dwarf sag about 4 or 5 months ago and it came with ten plants. I threw a few of them out because they were small or didn't look too good. I now have over 50 plants and it shoots runners like nobody's business. I've pulled it, trimmed it, got rid of a bunch of the smallest ones, and replanted a few times since. i've also given away a good handful of it, too...


----------

